# How to improve listening skills



## Goerzer

Hallo an alle,

ich bin neu hier. Ich bin Italiener, wohne in Italien und ich lerne Deutsch als Autodidakt aber mein Hörverständnis ist noch ziemlich schlecht.

Meine Frage ist: wie kann man sein Hörverständnis verbessern? Gibt es Übungen, um das zu machen? Jeder Ratschlag ist willkommen.

Bitte, korrigiert meine Fehler.

Danke im Voraus.

Mauro.


----------



## FloVi

Hi,

und herzlich willkommen im Forum. Dein Schriftdeutsch ist jedenfalls ausgezeichnet. Und was Deine Frage angeht: Radio düfte am einfachsten sein. Im Internet gibt es einige Sender und die Deutsche Welle sollte auch in Italien zu empfangen sein.


----------



## Kajjo

Für Fortgeschrittene sind deutsche Hörbücher sehr zu empfehlen. Die Thematik kannst Du Dir dabei selbst aussuchen und im Zweifelsfall kann man im gedruckten Werk einfach nachschauen. Die Sprecher sind meistens sehr gut!

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Die Deutsche Welle hat auch "langsam gesprochene Nachrichten" speziell für Deutschschüler, siehe [URL]http://www.dw-world.de/dw/0,2142,8030,00.html[/URL]. Diese Texte sind sehr gut zu verstehen!

Kajjo


----------



## Goerzer

Danke allen für eure Antworten.

Ich möchte aber wissen, wenn es *spezielle* Übungen gibt, um das Hörverständnis zu verbessern oder kann man nur "_passive exposure_" (Radio hören, ...) benutzen?


----------



## Linni

I would love to improve my listening skills (as to German) and I'd like to ask you for a suggestion of some internet sites dealing with it.

For example, have a  look at this great site:
http://www.esl-lab.com/
the only problem is the fact that it won't help me with German, probably .

I know there is nothing easier than to have a look at the internet, search "through" (I don't know the right preposition... you can tell me!) Google etc., but my German is very bad, as you know, and I'm not that good at it to be able to read all the stuff in German. I would have to translate every second word, I guess.

If anyone of you does know such a site, that might help me, just let me know and send me the link! It would be really great.
Thanks


----------



## driFDer

Ditto ^^ (Please send me a link as well!) Thanks.


----------



## Kajjo

Die Deutsche Welle bietet "langsam gesprochene Nachrichten" speziell für Deutschschüler, siehe http://www.dw-world.de/dw/0,2142,8030,00.html. Diese Texte sind sehr gut zu verstehen!

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Linni said:


> I know there is nothing easier than to have a look at the internet, search "through" (I don't know the right preposition... you can tell me! prohledávat = to search ) Google etc., but my German is very bad, as you know, and I'm not that good at it to be able to read all the stuff in German. I would have to translate every second word, I guess.
> 
> If anyone of you does know such a site, that might help me, just let me know and send me the link! It would be really great.
> Thanks


 
This site could be helpful, although they deal with kind of difficult texts.


----------



## herrkeinname

www.inforadio.de - das ist eine gute Seite, auf der man Radiosendungen hören kann. Die Nachrichten werden rund um die Uhr gesendet.


----------



## englishman

Linni said:


> I would love to improve my listening skills (as to German) and I'd like to ask you for a suggestion of some internet sites dealing with it.



Listen to German news reports either via a real radio, or via the internet.
It is easier to learn by listening to news than by listening to most other kinds of programmes, as:

a) the topics are covered many times a day, and often over successive days if a story is in the news for a while
b) the same words reoccur over and over again, as there are a relatively small number of areas covered by news (wars, governments, celebrities, economic news etc)
c) news readers typically have clear diction and speak Hochdeutsch


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Für Fortgeschrittene sind deutsche Hörbücher sehr zu empfehlen.  Die Thematik kannst Du Dir dabei selbst aussuchen und im Zweifelsfall kann man im gedruckten Werk einfach nachschauen. Die Sprecher sind meistens sehr gut!


I totally agree. In fact, if anyone ever asked how to learn to "hear" English better AND be exposed to the very best pronunciation, I would immediately have a list of people who are especially good readers. 

For me radio is much too inconsistent, and you can't rely on radio or TV personalities to speak English in a way that is standard and easy to understand.

Another great thing about books is that you can read along one time, then listen again only listening, so that way you can be absolutely sure you've missed nothing. 

Gaer


----------



## Linni

Thank you very much for all the links you suggested, but my German is really to bad, so I can't listen to the news! You know, there are usually many words that people don't even used normally (or not too much) and it's nothing for me.... Maybe, the site with "Langsam gesprochene Nachrichten" is very good, but I can't understand most od the words yet .


----------



## Linni

http://www.german-grammar.de/exercises/table_of_content/exercises_content.htm

http://www.german-grammar.de/exercises/table_of_content/exercises_tales_content.htm

This is something I have just found... I belive it might help me! Especially the fairy tales.


----------



## Goerzer

Wow, wonderful site. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Linni

http://sw-freundschaft.de/_Books/hoerbuecher.htm
http://sw-freundschaft.de/index.html


----------



## Goerzer

Wow, thanks again


----------



## Gabriele

http://www.wdr5.de/lilipuz/schatzkiste/schatzkiste/detail.phtml?wert=kunst06_bild01

auch schön gesprochen 
G.


----------



## Goerzer

Danke schoen!


----------



## 7_blue_sky_7

danke schön!!


----------



## Linni

http://langmedia.fivecolleges.edu/collection/lm_germany/ge_index.html


----------



## Goerzer

I knew that. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Linni

Well... and do you know any other sites (about German)? You know, I need to improve it too and I didn't know the site (before).


----------



## Goerzer

Sorry, when I try to post I am not allowed:

"You are only allowed to post URLs to other sites after you have made 30 posts or more"

Send me a private message and I'll give you the links.


----------



## Linni

http://www.passwort-deutsch.de/


+ some more links from Goerzer:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/languages/german/index.shtml
> 
> http://www.ex.ac.uk/german/abinitio/
> 
> http://german.about.com/library/list...n-SILindex.htm
> 
> http://www.inforadio.de/static/radio...overview.shtml
> 
> http://www.edition-deutsch.de/lernwe...ul1/anruf.php3
> 
> http://librivox.org/completed-works-in-other-languages/
> 
> http://www.dw-world.de/dw/0,2142,8030,00.html
> 
> http://www.dw-world.de/dw/0,2142,2068,00.html
> 
> http://www.weltwoche.ch/


----------



## Linni

http://www.vorleser.net/


----------



## Goerzer

Vielen Dank


----------



## Linni

http://uztranslations.net.ru/deutsch.html


----------



## Goerzer

Noch vielen Dank


----------



## Linni

Goerzer said:


> Noch vielen Dank


 
Nichts zu danken


----------



## Linni

http://www.goethe.de/ins/jp/pro/goethe-haus/


----------



## MrMark

Hier ist noch ein guteres Site (is Site a neuter noun?)

www [dot] schlaflosinmuenchen [dot] com

Sorry, but I'm not allowed to enter a URL yet.


----------



## dec-sev

> For me radio is much too inconsistent, and you can't rely on radio or TV personalities to speak English in a way that is standard and easy to understand.



Surprise. I’ve developed my comprehension skills listening to the BBC. At that times I had neither satellite dish nor internet. I had nothing but an old radio receiver. I would record a news summary and listen to it time and again until I was sure I understood everything.  



> Another great thing about books is that you can read along one time, then listen again only listening, so that way you can be absolutely sure you've missed nothing.




In Russia we have manuals accompanied by CDs. The reader’s pronunciation
 is very articulate and he reads slowly. The problem arises later when you switch to “real” language. Now I can understand nearly everything listening to the DW but It’s much more complicated when I watch movies in German.


----------



## Goerzer

Nochmals danke!


----------



## PacoBajito

hi everybody...
I would like some more specific resources for beginners...Something more step by step (ps i tried the sites above...thank you everybody)

furthermore i'd like have some listenings tips (apart from website)

thank you everybody


----------



## Toadie

Ich finde, dass es sehr schwer für Anfänger ist, das Hörverständnis zu verbessern.  Wenn ein Anfänger einen deutschen Text liest, kann er Wörter im Wörterbuch nachschlagen.  Man kann aber kein Wörterbuch in der gesprochenen Sprache verwenden, da die Rede nicht aufhört, wenn der Anfänger ein Wort nicht versteht.

Also, meiner Meinung nach sollten man die Schriftsprache verbessern bevor man das Hörverständnis verbessert.  Wenn man das geschriebene Wort nicht kennt, wird man das gesprochene Wort wahrscheinlich nicht verstehen.


(Kann mir jemand bitte durch PM sagen, ob das richtig geschrieben war??  Danke!)


----------



## kermit888

Yes, listening to the news can be difficult for a beginner.  But a helpful trick is to go to translate.google.com and paste the web address for the news into the "translate a web page" line.

Google will translate the entire page of news for you.  The translation will not be perfect, but better than looking up a lot of words!  Also, you can move your mouse over the translated text and the original German will appear in a special box.  You can see both the translated version and the German while you are listening.  

Hope that helps.


----------

